# Estar a medio gas



## greo

Buenos dìas,
me gustarìa saber como se podria traducir en italiano la expresiòn "estar en medio gas"
Estoy haciendo un ejercicio y tengo que elegir una de las siguientes opciones pero a mì me parece que la contestaciòn puede ser por lo menos la b y la c:
a)despistarse
b) faltar vigor a alguien
c)estar convaleciente

el contexo es:
Andres acaba de salir de una enfermedad grave y todavìa està en medio gas, dèjale que vaya a su ritmo estos dìas.
Gracias de anticipado.


----------



## Agró

greo said:


> Buenos dìas,
> me gustarìa saber como se podria traducir en italiano la expresiòn "estar en medio gas"
> Estoy haciendo un ejercicio y tengo que elegir una de las siguientes opciones pero a mì me parece que la contestaciòn puede ser por lo menos la b y la c:
> a)despistarse
> b) faltar vigor a alguien
> c)estar convaleciente
> 
> el contexo es:
> Andres acaba de salir de una enfermedad grave y todavìa està en medio gas, dèjale que vaya a su ritmo estos dìas.
> Gracias de anticipado.



La expresión correcta en Español es "estar a medio gas".

Creo que la mejor alternativa es la c) _estar convaleciente_. _Faltar vigor_ me parece un estado más permanente, lo usaría con alguien que es, de por sí, débil, pero en nuestro caso parece que se ajusta más a alguien debilitado circunstancialmente o temporalmente por una enfermedad, por ejemplo.

Come si dica in italiano, ahimè, non lo so.


----------



## chlapec

Agró, no comparto tu opinión. "Estar a medio gas" es una expresión GENÉRICA que indica "falta de vigor". Uno puede estar a medio gas porque está convaleciente, pero no está necesariamente convaleciente porque esté "a medio gas". De hecho, nunca he oido usar la expresión "a medio gas" para sustituir "convaleciente".


----------



## Larroja

Se è un'espressione colloquiale, come immagino, in italiano si potrebbe dire "sentirsi/essere spompato/giù di tono".


----------



## chlapec

Certo, Larroja, è colloquiale.

Magari si potrebbe utilizzare, in questo contesto, "a mezza forza"?


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> Certo, Larroja, è colloquiale.
> Magari si potrebbe utilizzare, in questo contesto, "a mezza forza"?



No, non esiste in italiano.  _Spompato _secondo me calza bene, perché allude sempre a un ambito meccanico, automobilistico: gas, pompe...


----------



## Agró

chlapec said:


> Agró, no comparto tu opinión. "Estar a medio gas" es una expresión GENÉRICA que indica "falta de vigor". Uno puede estar a medio gas porque está convaleciente, pero no está necesariamente convaleciente porque esté "a medio gas". De hecho, nunca he oido usar la expresión "a medio gas" para sustituir "convaleciente".



Debo haberme explicado mal, porque no he querido decir que "alguien está necesariamente conveleciente porque esté a medio gas". Lo que he querido decir es que cuando uno está convaleciente de una enfermedad, es posible describirlo diciendo que "está a medio gas".

_La semana pasada estuve acatarrado y todavía estoy a medio gas._

Me parece un uso adecuado, en este contexto (aunque probablemente yo no lo usaría tampoco).


----------



## annapo

greo said:


> el contexo es:
> Andres acaba de salir de una enfermedad grave y todavìa està en medio gas, dèjale que vaya a su ritmo estos dìas.
> Gracias de anticipado.


 
X si è appena ristabilito da una grave malattia ed è ancora debilitato.

Sei vuoi fare un figurone metti "defedato" al posto di debilitato.


----------



## chlapec

Altra: *"non è ancora in piena forma".* È meno figurativo ma vuol dire comunque la stessa cosa. E ci dà, addirittura, l'idea di ripresa tra la malattia.


----------



## Larroja

annapo said:


> X si è appena ristabilito da una grave malattia ed è ancora debilitato.
> 
> Sei vuoi fare un figurone metti "defedato" al posto di debilitato.



Se parliamo dell'espressione "a medio gas" in sé, ritengo che spompato e simili espressioni gergali possano funzionare. D'accordissimo invece sul tuo "debilitato" in questo contesto, dove dire "spompato" suonebbe un po' troppo gergale. Ma defedato proprio no. È troppo colto, secondo me più che un figurone cool, fai una figuraccia eek. Scherzi a parte, è bene che gli amici spagnoli sappiano che non è affatto corrente e suona specialistico del gergo tecnico: da dimissioni ospedaliere o titolo di giornale sulla mala sanità.


----------



## ursu-lab

Anche a me è venuto in mente subito l'aggettivo "spompato" (per via dell'associazione gas-pompa...), ma in effetti sì che è piuttosto gergale. Oltre a "giù di tono", che secondo me va benissimo, ci sarebbero anche:
1) essere fuori forma (soprattutto parlando di attività fisica)
o
2) non essere ancora in piena forma.


----------



## annapo

Larroja said:


> È troppo colto, secondo me più che un figurone cool, fai una figuraccia eek. Scherzi a parte, è bene che gli amici spagnoli sappiano che non è affatto corrente e suona specialistico del gergo tecnico: da dimissioni ospedaliere o titolo di giornale sulla mala sanità.


 
Defedato non è un termine da gergo tecnico, ma una parola comprensibile a chiunque abbia fatto un liceo. In italia, sono in tanti.

In ogni caso, dubito fortemente che chi lo usa rischi una figuraccia. 
Assai meno che usare "spompato" che è un termine colloquiale, che, in alcuni contesti, ha anche un significato volgare.


----------



## Neuromante

annapo said:


> Defedato non è un termine da gergo tecnico, ma una parola comprensibile a chiunque abbia fatto un liceo. In italia, sono in tanti.
> 
> In ogni caso, dubito fortemente che chi lo usa rischi una figuraccia.
> Assai meno che usare "spompato" che è un termine colloquiale, che, in alcuni contesti, ha anche un significato volgare.



Annapo: Tengo la impresión de que todos los participantes en este foro han terminado no solo el liceo si no algún que otro estudio superior: Algunos incluso, carreras de filología, traductores, etc.... Y a ellos les parece demasiado "selecta", así que....


Por otro lado, la forma "a medio gas" es coloquial, así que si dices que "spompato" es una forma coloquial estás dando razón a quienes la han propuesto.




Larroja: Los amigos españoles no; los amigos hispanoparlantes, que no todos somos españoles. 
Discúlpame, pero es que corrijo cada vez que alguien unifica vocabulario para toda Latinoamérica (O desde España, para toda España o para todo el territorio) o dice que "eso será en España pero en Latinoamérica...." (O al revés) y aquí pone la forma en que se dice en su país, ciudad o barrio (Aquí hay diferencias idiomáticas entre barrios de un mismo nivel social así que asumo que es universal) dandola por universal. No me queda más remedio que corregir a los italianos cuando hacen lo mismo o estaría haciéndoles un feo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Due membri della mia famiglia hanno lavorato in un ospedale: in casa non hanno mai usato l'aggettivo defedato. Se è per questo, personalmente non l'ho mai sentito nemmeno in televisione né letto in un quotidiano. Direi che è piuttosto "alto" e probabilmente il 90% o oltre degli italiani - quelli che non hanno frequentato un liceo classico/scientifico - non lo capirebbero.
ps: per curiosità, sono entrata nel sito "garzanti linguistica"
defedato
_agg_. (_med_.) gravemente deperito: _organismo_, _paziente defedato_.

Quindi, ANCHE secondo il garzanti è un termine specialistico oltre che estremamente esagerato (GRAVEMENTE deperito): 
estar a medio gas è tutto fuorché uno stato grave...


----------



## Larroja

annapo said:


> una parola comprensibile a chiunque abbia fatto un liceo. In italia, sono in tanti.



Il fatto che sia comprensibile non significa che sia adatta al contesto, tutto qui.

@ Neuromante: perdona, tienes razón: ¡_hispanohablantes_!


----------



## 0scar

Acá dicen "estar a media máquina". ¿No se podría decir a _mezza velocità_?
¿Y _sgonfiato_ o _sgonfio_?


----------



## ursu-lab

no, Oscar, non si usa né "mezza velocità" né sgonfio in quel senso. al massimo si dice "ti gonfio (di botte)" per dire "te voy a dar una paliza"


----------



## rachele

Qui da noi si dice "sono mezzo mezzo" per indicare che non ci si sente molto bene, non in forma, quando ci si sta per ammalare o appena "usciti" da una malattia. R.


----------



## 0scar

De manera similar decimos "estoy más o menos" y recuerdo que a veces se decía en italiano "estoy così così"


----------



## Curandera

_'E ancora non sono al meglio delle mie forze'_


----------

